# What slingshot would you chose and why?



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

*Scout, Hathcock Target Sniper, or A Plus PS2?*​
*Which would you chose?*

Flippinout Scout2655.32%Pocket Predator Hathcock Target Sniper1327.66%A Plus Ps2817.02%


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Didn't get a slingshot for Christmas, but I got enough Christmas cash to get one of the following

1. Simple shot flippinout Scout

2. Pocket predator hathcock target sniper

3. A plus PS2 rough and ready

Which would you suggest and why?

I am leaning towards the ps2, it's the least expensive and I like wooden frame, also it just looks comfortable to hold and carry. 
I do like being able to easily shoot tubes on the scout though.

I will eventually end up with all three in time, but just one for now.

In your answer, please list what bandset you would choose for 3/8 steel, help me narrow that down as well.

I know that what you like might not be what I like and I need to find what works best for me. Not looking for which is best or be all end all sling shot, just wanting to hear some points for each of your favorites and have a fun poll and discussion.

Maybe this will help someone new to slingshots pick a frame in the future as well since all three are entry level priced.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Definitely go for the a+ 
(in my opinion)

I reckon it will be more fun to shoot, and I know that Perry makes very comfy slingshots, he also puts a lot of effort into everyone one


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a Scout and a HTS. They're both made of nearly indestructible plastic, which I prefer over wood in a commercial SS. If you have a small to medium hand, the Scout is good. If you have a large hand, I think the HTS would be best. I have an XXL hand and the HTS works best for me.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I enjoy the ps2 because it is affordable, comfortable, and just a great shooter. I enjoy wood grains far more than most plastics.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

..how do you plan on using it?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Woods ok untill you have a good fork hit than you will be wishing you bought a polymer one. I'd go for the Scout it's a great slingshot. And Nathan is great to work with.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ..how do you plan on using it?


Will be using it for basement target practice mostly, but it will see some squirrel hunting during the season.
I shoot gangster style.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I would, and did, choose the Scout. I also use it for target practice and it's versatility lets me try out different styles and set-ups. But the HTS is definitely on my wishlist...


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Now after looking at things some more I am considering the Flippinout Axiom and the A Plus PS-1 or PS-2 Rough and Ready.

Scout looks bulky and the HTS I have been told is better for larger hands and doesn't look very pocketable.

The Maxim by Flippinout looks nice as well.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Not terribly worried about fork hits, it rarely happens to me and I have hit a wooden fork before.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I know personally Perry (from a+) is a really awesome guy to work or buy from,

I know any of his products are fantastic, and you can get them customized with a lot of different wood/stains and I'm sure if you asked he would even change it into a band shooter (ask him I'm not sure)
But I do know he makes them himself by hand, and he doesn't have stock, he just makes it as he gets ordered so you can be sure yours is just for you! 
Hope you enjoy my insight.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

iindividual said:


> I know personally Perry (from a+) is a really awesome guy to work or buy from,
> I know any of his products are fantastic, and you can get them customized with a lot of different wood/stains and I'm sure if you asked he would even change it into a band shooter (ask him I'm not sure)
> But I do know he makes them himself by hand, and he doesn't have stock, he just makes it as he gets ordered so you can be sure yours is just for you!
> Hope you enjoy my insight.


Band shooter? I thought they were already band shooter, as in opposite of a tube shooter right?
Anyway, I have been in communication with perry and have decided to go with a rough and ready ps-2 and he is going to put a double TBG bandset on for me. He has been very helpful and quick to reply to my messages so I am happy to give him my money this time. 
I am sure I will be picking up a pocket predator design and a flippinout slingshot sometime in the new year.

Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Fightinggoat said:


> iindividual said:
> 
> 
> > I know personally Perry (from a+) is a really awesome guy to work or buy from,
> ...


I meant convert to a tube shooter, sorry for any confusion I caused.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'd go for the scout. Versatile in band options, comfy, nearly indestructible, suitable for all hand sizes.

So when you move on to the world of fancy custom made tropical hardwood multi laminates, you will always have something handy when you hear those dreaded words "that looks fun can I try a few shots?"


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

I'd get all of them!..... In time you will anyway, so is the curse and the blessing of this hobby/way of life


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hathcock target sniper all the way! I love mine and quite frankly its my number one choice when i leave the house. I have the ballistic resin one which was a bit more costly then the polymer version but was definately worth it. Bill really chose the right name for that piece because you can have a "sniper like" accuracy when you become profficient with it. Mine perfectly fits my hand and i didnt need any special order for a size. You cant go wrong with a pocket predator at all, its reassuring and pleasant to know that i have something that i enjoy that i can pass over to my kids and hopefully grandkids and so on.. Kinda like your great grandpas old pocketwatch or something i suppose. I think my next slingshot down the line will be a seal sniper, if youre looking for durability, efficiency, and accuracy the hathcock is perfect. The only thing thats gunna kill you is waiting depending where you live


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have the PP Hathcock sniper love it and I carry mine in the pouch pocket of my shorts ... and marbles and hex nuts also


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

I already ordered the ps-2, I will pick up the others down the road, thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Let us know what you think.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh don't worry I will, very excited, I really like the way they look.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

...The "Scout" because this topic 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28822-custom-desert-sand-scout-mod/


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

I chose none of the above but either a natural, or aluminum Moorhammer by Pete Hogan of Milbro. The moorhammer is a hammer grip, I can not for a few reasons shoot any of the ones above do to an injury in my hand...or any that are waspy tail in shape


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

3/8 steel is much too light for double layer TBG. Move up to at least 1/2 steel.


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

voted ofr the scout because of a number of things 3g fork tips

multiple colours

flipclips (acessory )easier banding no more wrap and tuck

fits any shooter hands

any shooting style hammer,pinch,finger support

made from nylon glass fill so very tough material

very adaptable

made by a leader in the slingshot industry


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

They are all great. I would choose the scout. Great styling, flippinout has great customer service, its good looking, and I love flip clips


----------



## boby (Oct 7, 2012)

I have one of these slingshots and I can't complain about it, but after trying many variations of cut-from-plywood slingshots, I've come up with a design that is distinctly more comfortable for me than the commercial slingshot. A big step up in satisfaction came when I started making 0.5 inch thick slingshots-- to me these feel so much more comfortable than 3/4". So now I just use homemade slingshots made from either high-grade 1/2" plywood or 1/2" solid walnut. I've tested these to 16 lbs/side (32 lbs. total) to insure they do not break.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

The Dankung Galaxy Sniper! I love Dankungs in general but the Galaxy just looks like a must have. And I must have it.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I cant vote i have both scouts and hts s in my colection all of them are fine shooters i thought this poll was refering to if you had only one s.s. What would it be? Simple a palm thunder its practicle for many aspests of life .


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, I own 2 Scouts, and one A+ (planning on getting another A+) so you can say I voted that way.

Those two Slingshots shoot excellently.

Two different styles essentially, as the Scout is what one would view as a production style slingshot - like something you would buy in a store. As such The Scout is pretty much the perfect conventional Slingshot.

The A+ is a little hand made number (made by one of the nicest gentlemen around) amazingly simple, yet stunningly effective.

Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Scouts are hard to beat. I just recieved a gen 2 with my two gen 1 frames it also a very nice shooter i like the textureing in the finger placements. Im also looking at the big tube hunters from a plus curious to see how powerful they are.


----------

